# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Τα σούπερ μπάτζι!!!

## mad bungie

Ώρα για φωτογραφίες. 
Γεια από εδώ Λάιβλη!



Να 'μαι κι εγώ... Το όνομα μου είναι βερίκοκο. Εεε, εννοώ Ρίκο..!



Το νέο μας κλουβάκι!



Ε! Τι κοιτάζεις εσύ!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πανεμορφα να τα χαιρεσαι.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ όμορφα μικράκια! Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι!!!  :Happy: 
Προτίμησε να βάλεις στο κλουβί τους ξύλινες πατήθρες και να προσθέσεις μερικά ακόμη παιχνιδάκια. Επίσης, η φωλιά δεν θα πρέπει να βρίσκεται στο κλουβί, δεν είναι η κατάλληλη εποχή για ζευγαρώματα.

----------


## xrisam

Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Parrotevmenos

Να σου ζήσουν! Με το καλό να συνηθίσουν το νέο τους χώρο!

----------


## CreCkotiels

χαχαχαχαχαχα βρε τι εκφραστικά ματάκια είναι αυτά ; Να τα χαίρεσαι , φαίνονται καταπληκτικά και πολύ έξυπνα !!!  :Embarrassment: 
Την φωλίτσα αν θες αφαίρεσε την , δεν είναι τωρα η κατάλληλη εποχή για αυτά , αναπαραγωγή θα βάζεις μετά τον Μάρτιο  :Big Grin:  
Καλή συνέχεια και καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας !

----------


## Cristina

Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## mad bungie



----------


## Efthimis98

Πω πω πω, ζωηρότατα είναι!!!  :Happy:

----------


## greenalex1996

Buuudgiiieees  :Love0033:  Πολύ ωραία, ειδικά το μπλε ^_^ !!!

----------


## Esmi

Καλά είναι πολύ γλυκούλια!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## mad bungie



----------


## mad bungie

Έχουμε και νέα παρατσούκλια!
ΛΑΪΒΛΗ: Λάιμ, Λάι, λεμονάκι, ξωτικό, πριόνι, πούπουλο, φτερό στον άνεμο
ΡΙΚΟ: Ρίκο πιτσιΡίκο, αγριμάκι, Ρικ, χοντρούληϛ, Ρίκοκο βερίκοκο
ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ:  παπαγαλούδια, σούπερ μπάτζι, τρελιάρικα

----------


## Efthimis98

Καιρό είχαμε να ακούσουμε νέα τους!  :Happy:  
Περιμένουμε φωτορεπορτάζ να τα θαυμάσουμε!!

----------


## mad bungie

ευχαριστό, αλλά μάλον το φωτορεπορταζ, θα αργήσει λίγο.

----------


## Stefpars

> ευχαριστό, αλλά μάλον το φωτορεπορταζ, θα αργήσει λίγο.


να τα χαιρεσαι... δε πειραζει εδω ημαστε εμεις  :winky:

----------


## mad bungie

Συγνώμη που έχω καιρό να γράψω νέα. Για την ώρα πρέπει να πάμε τον Ρίκο στον κτηνίατρο, γιατί εμφάνισε όγκο και χάνει πούπουλα :Sick0018: . Ελπίζω να μην είναι σοβαρό. Θα πάω στον κτηνίατρο, οπότε δεν ήθελα να ανοίξω θέμα για την ώρα. Λυπάμαι που αρχίζω με άσχημα νέα :sad: , θα σας ενημερώσω σύντομα με πιο χαρούμενα νέα, κυρίως για της σκανδαλιές των Ρίκο και Λάιβλη :wink: .

----------


## jk21

τι ογκο ; που ; μηπως απλα ειναι κυστη φτερωματος;

----------


## Soulaki

Περαστικουλια  του.....

----------


## mad bungie

Λοιπόν, ο "όγκος'' τελικά ήταν μάλλον ο πρόλοβος, συγνώμη αν ανησύχησα κάποιον, αλλά είχα μια κακιά εμπειρία με ένα άλλο παπαγαλάκι τη Ρίτα που πέθανε από πρήξιμο κι ανησύχησα.
Ο λόγος που φάνηκε είναι ότι έχασε πούπουλα από κάτι σαν ακάρεα, αλλά δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό και απλός ο  κτηνίατρος μας έδωσε φάρμακο. Το θέμα με τα πούπουλα ξέχασα να το αναφέρω πριν.

----------

